# New to Forum, Searching for New Dog Food



## NAA2586 (Feb 21, 2010)

Hello Everybody,

I have a one year old American Cocker Spaniel. She's a picky eater and does not like to eat only dry food. We're currently feeding her Beneful Healthy Weight with some Beneful wet food mixed in. After doing some research, I'd like to switch her off of Beneful to a natural, healthier option. 

Any dry food recommendation would be greatly appreciated. I was thinking Orijen might be a nice choice.

Also, could you please recommend something healthy to mix in with her dry food so that she eats consistently?

Thank you so much,

-Nick


----------



## dogtrainer1507 (Feb 7, 2010)

The best thing to do is probably test a few brands and see what's works for you and your dog.I personally feed my dogs Lifes Abundance. After trying a lot of differents foods it works for my animals and for me. Everyone will most likely tell you the brands they prefer you are the one that needs to find the right fit. I get my food from thebetterdogfood.com if you want to research it along with the others that people suggest.


----------



## dogtrainer1507 (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh welcome to the forum I meant to say that first


----------



## NAA2586 (Feb 21, 2010)

How do I know if it's the right fit or not?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum, so glad you came to join us!

Beneful is not the best food, as you have already learned, but their marketing sure makes you think it is! Props to you for wanting to learn more about nutrition for your dog. My husband and I are currently looking into a 5 year old rescue American Cocker Spaniel. 

There are SO many foods on the market, and most of them would be an upgrade from Beneful. 

Orijen would be a great (if not the best!) kibble option for your dog. They make excellent foods, but are very expensive. Acana, also made by the same company, is a slightly more cost effective option.


First and formost, I'll say that variety is key, so look into a few different kibbles to use in a rotation. Orijen, Evo, Wellness CORE, and Nature's Variety Instinct are among the top of the top quality. A transition from a food like Beneful to this kind of quality might be a little hard on the system, but if you take it very slow, you should see it go nicely. 

Other great foods are
Fromm
Merrick
Innova
Wellness
Canidae 
Kirkland
Taste of the Wild
Blue Buffalo
Solid Gold
Timberwolf


and many many others. Good luck, and let us know what you decide to do!

You'll know if a food settles well by how the stools pass. With any kibble it will take about three months for them to transition and get accustomed to a food. If you're happy with the results, then fantastic. If not, you move onto the next and try again. Kibble is all about trial and error. 

Picky eaters are created rather than born. remember that no dog will starve itself in the presence of food. If you really want to use add ins, I strongly suggest using meat. Any kind of meat. Mix it up. Or even egg. Egg is great too.


----------



## dogtrainer1507 (Feb 7, 2010)

corgi paws is right trial and error. Just keep in mind to look for signs, excessive scratching, skin irritation. Not all dogs are created equal. That why my allergy child eats the kibble I feed her because that is what works for her may not be considered best food by some but in my eyes for my dog it is because I don't have huge bills from the vet like with other foods I've tried her one. Don't know exactl why it works for her but it does. Hope you find something that works for you and do keep us posted


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

When I fed my guys dry I rotated brands/protein sources frequently. For example one bag would be Wellness Core (fish) then I'd switch to Orijen Regional Red, etc.

I found plain yogurt to be a good 'topper' to get them interested when they weren't too enthusiastic about eating.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Welcome!
Orijen is a wonderful food, and have had a lot of people hail it's praise; but
I agree with Corgipaws and Dogtrainer1507. You really need to find a food that best suites your dog. You will also need to make the transition very slowly. It is always a good idea to transition from food to food; but again when going from a lower protein source/high filler food, to a higher protein less filler food there tends to be a few more issues with their digestive/intestinal systems. Some of the lower quality food have ingredients to help "firm" up stool. It may take a few weeks to reach the firmness you are use to seeing now.
Once she is transitioned to the higher quality brand of your choice, rotating between types as someone mentioned is much easier. 
Pay close attention to any changes in her skin, itchiness/licking at paws. She may have an allergy to one of the ingredients. 
I also think the Yogurt topping is a great idea. 
Good luck and again welcome!!
As you can see, there are alot of people ready and willing to help with any questions you have!


----------



## rawfeederr (Sep 9, 2009)

Ew. Beneful is gross.. glad you're switching! :smile:

Orijen would be a wonderful choice.
I also like these brands:
Wellness - WELLNESS® - Healthy Dog and Cat Food
Solid Gold - http://solidgoldhealth.co/
Taste Of The Wild - Taste of the Wild : Home
About TOTW... don't use the fish formula. It is unknown whether they use ethoxyquin in it or not.


One quick thing - please consider feeding raw. Your dog will benefit greatly. First off it is 100% natural. You can tailor the diet to suit your dog's needs... for example, if your dog was allergic to beef, you could just exclude beef from the diet. 
You will make less visits to the vet. Your dog's coat will shine. Her teeth will, too.

I have been raw feeding since November 2008. The outcome has been great.. I haven't had one problem with raw yet! 
Rawfeederrs Rock! - Home
Jane Anderson's Raw Learning Site
^^Sites about raw feeding.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

rawfeederr said:


> Ew. Beneful is gross.. glad you're switching! :smile:
> 
> Orijen would be a wonderful choice.
> I also like these brands:
> ...


get the heck out of here with your raw bs.


----------



## rawfeederr (Sep 9, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> get the heck out of here with your raw bs.


What's your problem? I just gave a suggestion, damn. 0_0
Raw ISN'T bull s**t either. Kibble is. -_-


----------



## dogtrainer1507 (Feb 7, 2010)

That really isn't called for, raw feeders have a right to state their opinion after all that is what it is a choice, giving people options isn't a bad thing, I'm guessing most raw feeders used kibble at one time, just because they don't anymore is besides the point. You don't want to feed raw no one is making you but why make every thread a battle over this. And by the way I feed kibble but I don't see why such a post was necessary if only to start a battle.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Really...Been here done that!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

This post is in the kibble section, please keep it on topic. If you'd like to suggest raw to the OP, doing so via PM would be a more appropriate route. :biggrin:


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

rawfeederr said:


> What's your problem? I just gave a suggestion, damn. 0_0
> Raw ISN'T bull s**t either. Kibble is. -_-


this is the KIBBLE forum. if the OP was interested in feeding RAW they would ask about it in the easy to see RRAW Forums right below this onme.


----------



## rawfeederr (Sep 9, 2009)

All I did was suggest raw to them, but if you looked I gave mostly kibble suggestions... I've seen people suggest raw before and they didn't get screamed at. 0.0 But w/e, I'm not getting into ANOTHER argument about something stupid...
If people here are SO offended by me maybe I should just find another forum.


----------



## dogtrainer1507 (Feb 7, 2010)

I appreciated your kibble fed back and you have a lot of good advice. You should stick around


----------



## rawfeederr (Sep 9, 2009)

I wouldn't have really left. I just get mad too easily and say things that I don't mean. :/


----------



## dogtrainer1507 (Feb 7, 2010)

Yes I've noticed a lot of passionate people on here and have come to appreciate them. Everyone has to remember they make their own choices for their animals. Doesn't make anyone elses choices right or wrong but everyone has a lot of good information. And I appreciate everyones feed back.


----------



## rawfeederr (Sep 9, 2009)

I didn't know that posting raw suggestions in the kibble forum wasn't allowed, or I wouldn't have done it.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

rawfeederr said:


> I didn't know that posting raw suggestions in the kibble forum wasn't allowed, or I wouldn't have done it.


That's ok, now you know. :biggrin:
I think we've ALL made that mistake at one point or another. Remember you can always go back and delete a post you've made out of anger as well. (it doesn't do much good if another user has quoted you) 
You're a welcome member of this community, stick around. :tongue:


----------



## rawfeederr (Sep 9, 2009)

CorgiPaws said:


> You're a welcome member of this community, stick around. :tongue:


Alright, I will :wink:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

NAA2586 said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> I have a one year old American Cocker Spaniel. She's a picky eater and does not like to eat only dry food. We're currently feeding her Beneful Healthy Weight with some Beneful wet food mixed in. After doing some research, I'd like to switch her off of Beneful to a natural, healthier option.
> 
> ...


My sister has a cocker spaniel and she has had them on a limited diet foods which for her is working. Orijen is a very good high quality(the best I should say) grainless food. If you do transition remmeber to do it slow over at least a weeks time before comepletly switiching. That would really upset pups tummy! There are some great canned foods out there. I am right now useing EVO canned which my dogs love and I have Tripe which can be really really stinky but ain I sacrifice for the dogs (Oh how dramatic that was well made me laugh) you know the stink its bad but if they like ti ok! There are tons of really good foods out there!
Try going to ~~

Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble

You can start there and get some great ideas! There are 6 star foods which are really the best and 5 satr which read all the hints and even 4 star which you may like for your pup!

Your the best judge of knowing which food is right for your pup! Like if they have allergies and such! There are alot of varieties of canned foods to choose from also!

My dogs have eaten alot of differnt higher end foods in my rotation of foods. i feel this way they won't have alot of food allergies then! So also do not be afraid to switch around in your food choices and brands!

Right now my dogs are on wellness core weight management and also wellness core ocean fish. I am giving them in evening meal (I feed twice a day ) EVo canned or that stinky tripe that they love and I do not haha! Yankee candles are a god send!:biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> this is the KIBBLE forum. if the OP was interested in feeding RAW they would ask about it in the easy to see RRAW Forums right below this onme.


You're exactly right. This IS the kibble forum, but that fact doesn't mean that you have the right or priviledge to be rude and mean to someone. Respect is one thing that should be shown to anyone here, no matter what. If someone posts in the kibble forum and mentions raw....KINDLY mention to them to keep it to PM or to the raw section. 



rawfeederr said:


> I didn't know that posting raw suggestions in the kibble forum wasn't allowed, or I wouldn't have done it.


Don't worry too much about it. I have made the mistake several times even knowing the "rule." Everyone makes mistakes, just as long as we learn from them. I really hope you stick around because I think everyone here is essential to this forum. :wink:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

CorgiPaws said:


> That's ok, now you know. :biggrin:
> I think we've ALL made that mistake at one point or another.


I know I have. Now I know not to... :smile:


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Honestly, I don't pay much attention to the 6 star 5 star 2 star ratings. For my own dogs, most of the 6 and 5 star foods did not work for my dogs. I believe the one I'm feeding now is a 4 star (petguard lifespan) BUT it is the only food that my girls tolerate. They are very sensitive bichons and will get hot, red, yeasty ears, feet and skin on most of the 'higher end' foods.

My minpin I had to switch recently to blue buffalo because it is on the low side of protein and fat. He's quite old and the digestive system ain't what it used to be.

As for the original question: How about a nice middle of the road kibble like CA natural or like I said we love PetGuard LIfespan- cockers tend to be yeasty and itchy too, maybe this would keep her healthy. 

I also add 'toppers' to the kibble to mix in, although my dogs will pretty much eat anything LOL. Toppers are: cooked meat, poultry, fish, yogurt, eggs, etc.


----------

